# Another batch of ZNSC complete



## LynetteO (Sep 19, 2021)

Last night I made a batch of ZNSC Zany's no slime castile
I used 90% lavender infused OO + 10% Castor oil. Used the faux seawater 1:1 with lye & then to my oils added the .7 of the 1.7 water/lye ratio as  milk added to the oils. I decided to scent with lavender & accidentally grabbed a bottle that was an oil “blend” that I had put back in soap supplies even though I’d determined previously that it was not  EO & caused EXTREME acceleration . So I had mere seconds to pour/plop batter into mold. Loaf was so hard so quick I didn’t get the chance to add some lavender to the top. May not look so great, but they smell divine & I really love my 90/10 bars without faux sea water. Can’t wait to try these!


----------



## MrsZ (Sep 25, 2021)

I think they are pretty!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice save!


----------



## LynetteO (Oct 31, 2021)

Another batch of  Zany's no slime castile

This one  OO. As mentioned in previous thread, I accidentally soaped too cool & this took forever to reach emulsion, I poured too early & it took DAYS to harden vs. other batches that hardened in a flash! Anyway, I tested a bar today (made 10/17/21) & it’s already quite hard, yet soft in hands, uncolored, unscented, wonderful small gentle soap.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Oct 31, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Another batch of  Zany's no slime castile
> 
> This one  OO. As mentioned in previous thread, I accidentally soaped too cool & this took forever to reach emulsion, I poured too early & it took DAYS to harden vs. other batches that hardened in a flash! Anyway, I tested a bar today (made 10/17/21) & it’s already quite hard, yet soft in hands, uncolored, unscented, wonderful small gentle soap.
> View attachment 62227


Just beautiful Lynette!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 4, 2021)

My 1st batch of ZNSB Zany’s No Slime Bastille (85/10/5 OO/CO/Castor) with sodium citrate got a lather test & 
@Zany_in_CO  









						Zany's no slime castile
					

This is a tried and true recipe that I've made several times. Others have tried it with excellent results. Be sure to keep the bar high and dry between uses by using a soap-saver-type soap dish. Tweak to your heart's delight! (Like, do I even need to say that?! :D)  ZANY’S NO SLIME OLIVE OIL...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 4, 2021)

AWESOME lather there, lady! Well done! Doin' the Happy Soaper's Dance for you...


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 4, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> My 1st batch of ZNSB Zany’s No Slime Bastille (85/10/5 OO/CO/Castor) with sodium citrate got a lather test &


Just WOW!  How long into cure has this bar been?


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 4, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Just WOW!  How long into cure has this bar been?


Made 10/9/21. Not even 30 days old. They (ZNSC bars) cure quick IMO.

The bar grated 4 confetti was a 90/10 OO/castor using plain distilled H2O & is 5months old.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 4, 2021)

Great soaps!   I’m really happy to see those results for the bastile now that I decided to move forward with that recipe starting with my recent batch.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 11, 2021)

Another One
New molds, fell out of cavity molds just shy of 12 hours later. Did NOT make mistake of soaping too cool or pouring too thin!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 11, 2021)

WOO HOO! You rock, lady!!!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 11, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> WOO HOO! You rock, lady!!! View attachment 62512


Thank you, I couldn’t have done it without ya!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 11, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> My 1st batch of ZNSB Zany’s No Slime Bastille (85/10/5 OO/CO/Castor) with sodium citrate got a lather test &
> @Zany_in_CO
> View attachment 62346
> View attachment 62347
> ...


Wow Look @ Them Bubble's Beautiful. .


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 13, 2021)

ZNSC & ZNSB just don’t hold color!
1st photo taken after unmolding. Used 1tsp magic mushroom Mica, 1/2 tsp cocoa powder & F/O cozy flannel that is suppposed to cause to tan. I really thought I’d get close to brown. But here’s a pic of day 3. In second photo, the bar on lefthand side is wet & looks tan but I have a feeling they will get lighter & lighter. ZNSC uncolored & unscented are snow white if gel phase doesn’t happen. btw: they lather beautifully day 3.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 13, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> 1/2 tsp cocoa powder


I wouldn't blame the ZNSC recipe too early. Can you cut one open to look inside? Cocoa powder (just as discolouring FOs, and some micas) can cause weird troubles with turning brown, pink, yellow, or fading altogether, in some random order, depending on concentration, air contact, additives, …


----------



## AliOop (Nov 13, 2021)

I agree with The Owl about giving it time. First, you have OO, which notoriously lightens as it cures. But then you have an FO that is expected to darken as it cures. 

This may turn into an epic battle of adverse colorants... or perhaps merely an interesting albeit slow morph into the final color. Keep us posted.


----------



## CreativeWeirdo (Nov 13, 2021)

AliOop said:


> This may turn into an epic battle of adverse colorants.



LOL  Now all I can picture is a tiny brown spec of colourant powder and a tiny white oil droplet, in knights' armour with swords and shields squaring off!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 13, 2021)

I am on  &  to find out what final color will be. However I’m not holding out for any sort of brown after seeing this. I’ve used the faux sea water in a non ZNSC recipe. For the pink ombré bar the recipe was: OO/CO/Shea/Castor
%: 56/25/11/8. 1/2 Colored with pink mica w/ ombré pour. I thought the chalky look was from too much CA but only used 1% of oils & after SMF thread post fellow soapers input that % too low to cause chalky look. Now I see that same “chalky” look on the massage bars. Here is the wet bar cut in half next to pink ombré bar with faux sea water. The other confetti bar below the pink ombré bar was colored with 1tsp dark purple mica. The purple visible is from purple confetti shreds. Base has no purple that I can see.
OO/CO/castor 85/10/5




Side note: have made two ZNSB confetti bars & neither have the chalky look. Same recipe- uncolored also has no chalky look.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 13, 2021)

My guess is the “cream/tan” coloring shown in the non confetti bars, pictured with tomatoes  in background, are the result of soaping hot with goat milk + gel phase.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 14, 2021)

That cut looks even weirder than I expected. So, you get a dark rim, but another light rim around it??? Also, from the cutting streaks, it seems that the cocoa powder wasn't ideally dispersed, so it had less chance to contribute the best of its colour. You can literally melt chocolate into the oils (I've recently learned that American baking chocolate has no sugar added). Or read up what others have to say about that.

The ombré might have caught some stearic spots and/or soda ash. Did you use sodium lactate? For the ZNSC and ZNSB, stearic spots are impossible, though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 14, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> ZNSC & ZNSB just don’t hold color!


True. Especially for "natural" colorants. It's the salt, me thinks. Keep that in mind when using fsw in other recipes.   If your recipe doesn't need a boost of hardening, i.e, the job for which it is intended, skip the fsw. 

Great catch. Thanks for bringing it to light.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 14, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl 
No sodium lactate when using faux sea water. The salt water does the trick to harden the  bars.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 14, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> That cut looks even weirder than I expected. So, you get a dark rim, but another light rim around it???


Bar looks different now that it isn’t wet this morning.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 14, 2021)

Last batch of  for 2021. Have to move onto making soap dishes & bath teas for Christmas . Uncolored & scented with 7th Heaven FO from NS.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 14, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Bar looks different now that it isn’t wet this morning.
> View attachment 62548



This is somewhat expected (as far as one can expect anything from it at all ). It darkens upon air contact (like what makes it through the outermost layer of soap via diffusion), but on more air contact (the outer rind, or the cut surface), it fades again. If you cut that bar at a different position, the dark ring will be there again. Over time (days? months?) it'll shrink, or something entirely unexpected happens. Heck, what a miraculous soap


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 14, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Last batch of  for 2021.


Like the 4th of July, those soapies get lotsa oooooes and ahhhhhhs!


----------



## Basil (Nov 15, 2021)

I’ve said this before but @Zany_in_CO no slime soap is the best ! I made Owls last year with indigo and I just gave my last one to my daughter because she wanted it. The owl was white and the eyes were blue. The color never changed . Also rose clay stayed the same after a year. A nice pink. I have one flower left , all white , that still smells like peppermint . It’s mine forever  I’ve been making more this week! Thanks Zany for sharing this. I have my prepared cubes in the freezer ready to go.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 15, 2021)

Basil said:


> I’ve said this before but @Zany_in_CO no slime soap is the best ! I made Owls last year with indigo and I just gave my last one to my daughter because she wanted it. The owl was white and the eyes were blue. The color never changed . Also rose clay stayed the same after a year. A nice pink. I have one flower left , all white , that still smells like peppermint . It’s mine forever  I’ve been making more this week! Thanks Zany for sharing this. I have my prepared cubes in the freezer ready to go.


So am I hearing that Indigo as far as a colorant stays in ZNSC?!


----------



## Basil (Nov 15, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> So am I hearing that Indigo as far as a colorant stays in ZNSC?!


It actually did in mine. I wish I had a picture. I used goat milk with the salts and froze first. I didn't want to give my last one away, but my daughter really wanted so I thought I could just make more. I can show you a picture of when I made them , which was last December. It really didn't change. They were so cool!


----------



## LynetteO (Jan 16, 2022)

Looking forward to snapping a picture of what I think will be pink or possibly red ZNSC Valentine’s Day soap. Haven’t had much luck with color sticking with the lovely  lovely soaps I’ve made using the faux sea water. However, when I poured into the cavity molds, the batter was definitely RED! Color for 16oz oils was 1tsp rose clay & a 3second squeeze from a “Ruby Red” glycerin colors for soap. Attempting to leave them in the mold for days vs 24hrs in hopes of reducing soda ash.


----------



## LynetteO (Jan 16, 2022)

I just can’t keep my hands off my soap! . ZNSC makes for a HARD bar so I knew I could pop one out of the mold , poured just this morning, to check the color. They look more mauve than photo or at least less vibrant red than seen in the picture. They smell lightly floral. FO=love spell. I’m 
 this recipe!


----------



## LynetteO (Jan 18, 2022)

Left them in the molds long enough. Still have soda ash. The ash comes off with a rinse, as seen in bottom left rosette.


----------



## LynetteO (Jan 19, 2022)

Uncolored bars are quite pretty, but I admit to being in love with all soaps & biased.  However, getting color to stick in ZNSC bars is cause for some major celebration & certainly & HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## LynetteO (Mar 6, 2022)

The ZNSB mini hand soaps that I made staff for Valentine’s Day were quite the hit. More than one person reported back that the soap was “the perfect size for a hand soap”. Made another 16oz oils batch (80/15/5). Unscented & uncolored for use in a classroom.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Mar 7, 2022)

I love these mini Gugelhupf moulds! They look cute and indeed have a handy format. I just somehow dislike how they feel when rubbing between hands. That hole thingie is awkward and somehow scratchy, at least in the beginning.
For the time being, my set of silicone Gugelhupf moulds is reserved for microwave mug cakes.


----------



## LynetteO (Mar 7, 2022)

ResolvableOwl said:


> I love these mini Gugelhupf moulds! … For the time being, my set of silicone Gugelhupf moulds is reserved for microwave mug cakes.


I’m so happy your back!!! I love new words!
Gugelhupf… had to look it up & now want to make some of those yummy treats in my stainless Gugelhupf pan that I’ve literally NEVER USED!!!!


----------



## LynetteO (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m on Spring Break & went to a friends house to make some ZNSC soap yesterday. Had so much fun!  Per usual the green color isnt vibrant, due to the faux sea water,  but they smell fabulous (NS~aromatherapy)! I didn’t attempt anything fancy due to FO bottle stating that the scent caused moderate acceleration.


----------



## LynetteO (May 30, 2022)

@Zany_in_CO 
Two recent batches in individual silicone cavity molds. Both greased with mineral oil beforehand. Uncolored soap made 5/10/22 and the peachy  one made just yesterday 5/29.


----------



## LynetteO (May 30, 2022)

I wish I had not given all previous ZNSC cavity mold soaps “baths” to remove soda ash without 1st snapping a pic for reference.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 11, 2022)

My most recent 22oz oils batch of ZNSC in silicone cavity molds made 7/9 are still too soft for successful removal so I’ve only removed the “extras” bar & one other. Normally these bars, this recipe produces HARD bars super quick. This is 1st time I have ever had a soft ZNSC loaf or cavity. So I just double checked & ran recipe thru soapcalc again assuming I’d made a mistake along the way. Everything looks good.  
I used a combination of two lavender FO & a lavender EO. I knew one of the FO to accelerate so left it at just a few grams. Still had THICK trace in a flash once the FO was added to batter & when pouring the last few it more plop & smooth time!  They smell wonderful but Im just so surprised they are still a bit soft. Since they are a special request I’m not going to remove the remaining until much harder. I don’t want to muck up the flower design.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 11, 2022)

LynetteO said:


> Still had THICK trace in a flash once the FO was added to batter & when pouring the last few it more plop & smooth time!


My guess is there wasn't enough time to stir to fully incorporate the fragrance.

TIPS: I would add the EOs & FO together and add them to the warm oils before adding the lye solution. If the batter seizes, it's best to walk away for 5 minutes to give the batch time to go into gel (what usually happens) then it's easier to stir and pour into your mold.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 11, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> My guess is there wasn't enough time to stir to fully incorporate the fragrance.
> 
> TIPS: I would add the EOs & FO together and add them to the warm oils before adding the lye solution.


 Gr8 tip!  I’d read & then forgot about that very useful nugget of advice! I did get just over 30 swirls “one thousand one, one thousand two” (me counting in my head after adding the FO ) with a whisk after adding the FO before I knew I absolutely had to start pouring. I’ll use the warm oil method for any naughty FO/EO in the future!  Thanks.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 12, 2022)

Finally popped this lavender batch out off the silicone molds. As mentioned batter was THICK so they are by no means perfect.  In a week or so Im going to “paint” leaves with a little sparkly purple mica, as requested.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 19, 2022)

This batch was hard enough to cut less than 12 hours after pouring thanks to no naughty FO. 
Thrilled with how dark the soap is after adding just a bit of activated charcoal to half the batter.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 19, 2022)

LynetteO said:


> This batch was hard enough to cut less than 12 hours after pouring thanks to no naughty FO.
> Thrilled with how dark the soap is after adding just a bit of activated charcoal to half the batter.
> View attachment 67788


Nice work!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2022)

LynetteO said:


> Thrilled with how dark the soap is after adding just a bit of activated charcoal to half the batter.


You should be thrilled. Well done! 

I think it may be the faux sea water that causes natural colorants to fade. I'm wondering how well the color holds a month from now.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 19, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You should be thrilled. Well done!
> 
> I think it may be the faux sea water that causes natural colorants to fade. I'm wondering how well the color holds a month from now.


You may have figured out by now that I love to “test” soaps. Thanks to you & your words of wisdom in a thread somewhere, I now keep a bar from every single batch in a kind of “soap museum” so I can watch & smell (I’m a big SNIFFER) how time changes the bars.   
My brother has requested some grey soap with black bees (inside joke soap). So if the color does fade, then I’ve found the additive for his soaps, no Mica required.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 27, 2022)

I finished painting my lavender batch of ZNSC that accelerated on me so the FO didn’t get  incorporated. The batch was a bit soft but has since hardened. My friend wanted them painted to have a more “lavender” vibe.


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 17, 2022)

I made whipped sugar soap for the 1st time ever using shreds of a ZNSC batch that was soft due to FO not getting fully incorporated. The recipe was from Abra Evans _“Surfactant Free Whipped Soap”_booklet that calls for shredded CP soap.


----------



## earlene (Aug 20, 2022)

LynetteO said:


> I made whipped sugar soap for the 1st time ever using shreds of a ZNSC batch that was soft due to FO not getting fully incorporated. The recipe was from Abra Evans _“Surfactant Free Whipped Soap”_booklet that calls for shredded CP soap.
> View attachment 68264


Very Cool!  How do you use whipped soap?  I've never made it and don't really know how it is normally used.  Is it for shaving (I guess I can envision shaving my legs with this) or as a body wash or something else in particular?


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 21, 2022)

@earlene   It could definitely be used as a shave soap. It’s nice and creamy. As mentioned, this was 1st time making a whipped soap. The main reason I decided to venture this direction was out of curiosity. My DD’s are not huge bar soap fans but they do like body wash & scrubs. The “whipped soap” was supposed be a whipped sugar scrub but it needs more sugar. That being said the pro for one child was that they could “pinch” off a desired amount of soap to use. The added glycerin does leave skin feeling soft. I am definitely going to play around with this a bit more.  Fun!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 21, 2022)

LynetteO said:


> The main reason I decided to venture this direction was out of curiosity.


Good for you!


----------

